# Barracuda recipe needed.



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody ever had cuda? We got two small ones we want to try.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I tried years ago and it was terrible. I would soak the meat in something to make it less fishy.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't get over the metallic smell. So weird. Clay doh has eaten them, haven't talked to him in forever.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Throw in the trash, eat mullet instead.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I d eat a spade fish all day long before a cuda.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well.... I fried one last year just to say I did it, and it wasn't bad! I did clean the fillets carefully, cut out any red at all, and then chunked it out. Just Zatarains fish fry and peanut oil


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Folks in the Caymans make a dish with lime, coconut milk and some other stuff that was delicious. I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have two snallish ones to try.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

FenderBender said:


> I can't get over the metallic smell. So weird.


Me either, almost as bad as a needlefish. My Father-in-law used to eat them fried and said he liked them. I'm very surprised no one's thrown out the wood plank recipe.


----------



## jvowell1 (May 17, 2009)

Coat it with yellow mustard, grill it with butter, garlic powder, salt and pepper and a squeeze of lemon. You will not taste the mustard.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Spooney, youtube deer meat for dinner. Guy down here on the East Coast, just did a segment on Cuda, catch, clean and cook. Used a Jamaican recipe, looked darn good!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

cut em back 4" behind the head. wrap in tin foil and cook for as long as you like then carefully remove the tin foil throw fish in the garbage and eat the tin foil.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don''t forget that any cuda over 3.5 feet is dangerous to eat because of the ciguatera toxin.

jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It’s ox tails and pig feet at Englewood Baptist Church today. You may want to give that a try


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Place a layer of bricks in your over across one of the rungs. Preheat to 450 and then place cuda meat on bricks. Cook for 25 minutes. Take out and let cool. Then throw the cuda meat away and eat the bricks!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What is the outcome Sir? I have had it fried, none of my guest could tell what it was, and there was none left, lol


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> What is the outcome Sir? I have had it fried, none of my guest could tell what it was, and there was none left, lol



Cuda or guests? :whistling:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

DLo said:


> Cuda or guests? :whistling:


Cuda, lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> It’s ox tails and pig feet at Englewood Baptist Church today. You may want to give that a try


Their oxtails are the best.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Small ones? Locally? Sure they're not Southern Sennet or Guaguanche?


Sennet and Guaguanche are excellent eating.


Back in SoCal we'd make Ceviche out of the Pacific Barracuda and it was A1.
While a sought after game fish for their fight, most people considered them trash and would give'em away or throw'em back.


----------

